# Are There Any 1890-1900 Parts Suppiler Catalogs Like This Online



## Trainman999 (Jul 13, 2016)

1900 bike suply catalog  https://archive.org/details/bicycleaccess00riceuoft
Is there a place on the forum that has links to catalogs and periodicals from the era like this
http://library.si.edu/digital-library/author/cycling-authority-america


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


Thanks for the link!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 13, 2016)

yes thanks for the link for the 1900 parts catalogue
I have just ID'ed more parts in my parts cabinets in 10 minutes that I have on here in 5 years


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Great catalog! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 14, 2016)

Excellent stuff,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chitown (Jul 14, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bi...rmation-1900-to-1912.35118/page-2#post-267726


1908-1922 Motorcycle Illustrated 

https://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/008608578


----------



## Trainman999 (Jul 14, 2016)

New York Cycle show 1896    Jan 10 1896  issue  
https://books.google.com/books?id=G...IRjAJ#v=onepage&q=excelsior supply co&f=false
  Lots of interesting bicycle adds and trade news in here. Like a ball bearing chain


 a ball bearing chain?


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Why not check out the V-CC (Veteran cycle club UK) website, catalogues and info to die for!


----------



## Trainman999 (Jul 30, 2016)

dnc 1    Thanks already found that after I started the thread. Your right info to die for


----------

